# [SOLVED] Problem loading RTAI modules

## elestedt

Hi,

I get a really annoying error while trying to load most of the RTAI modules.

I cannot find anything on this error on the RTAI homepage or wiki, even google seems to turn up nothing but blanks :/

So I'm hoping that someone here will be able to shed some light on this.

I'm trying to install RTAI-3.3, with ADEOS (1.3-04) backend, on vanilla-kernel 2.6.15.7.

The ADEOS patch applies and RTAI compiles properly - as far as I can determine anyways. At least the RTAI configure script reports

```
checking for Linux source tree... /usr/src/linux (kernel 2.6.15)

checking for RTAI base technology... RTAI Adeos-newgen HAL

```

which to me indicates that everything is well and good.

After installing the kernel and kernel modules (both from the kernel tree and RTAI) I go about to reboot.

The system starts and everythings seems fine - until I try to load some of the RTAI modules. After trying to load them several times four of them have actually managed to load, as can be seen here in the output from rtai-info

```
Gnu C                  3.3.6

Gnu make               3.81

util-linux             2.12r

mount                  2.12r

module-init-tools      3.2.2

e2fsprogs              1.39

Linux C Library        2.3.6

Dynamic linker (ldd)   2.3.6

Procps                 3.2.6

Net-tools              1.60

Kbd                    1.12

Sh-utils               5.96

Modules Loaded         rtai_usi rtai_math rtai_leds smi_rt
```

But the rest of them only give the following error:

```
insmod: error inserting '/usr/realtime/modules/rtai_hal.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module
```

With the module name varying of course. There is also some dmesg output as follows:

```
rtai_up: Unknown symbol rtai_set_linux_task_priority

rtai_up: Unknown symbol hal_pended

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rt_free_srq

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rtai_critical_exit

rtai_up: Unknown symbol sys_call_table

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rt_times

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rt_request_rtc

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rt_free_timer

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rt_request_irq

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rtai_realtime_irq

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rtai_catch_event

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rt_release_irq

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rtai_critical_enter

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rt_scheduling

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rt_request_timer

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rt_reset_irq_to_sym_mode

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rt_set_trap_handler

rtai_wd: Unknown symbol nano2count

rtai_wd: Unknown symbol rt_deregister_watchdog

rtai_wd: Unknown symbol rt_register_watchdog

rtai_wd: Unknown symbol start_rt_apic_timers

rtai_wd: Unknown symbol rt_busy_sleep

rtai_wd: Unknown symbol rtai_proc_root

rtai_wd: Unknown symbol rt_task_make_periodic

rtai_wd: Unknown symbol start_rt_timer

rtai_wd: Unknown symbol rt_sched_type

rtai_wd: Unknown symbol nano2count_cpuid

rtai_wd: Unknown symbol rt_printk

rtai_wd: Unknown symbol rt_task_delete

rtai_wd: Unknown symbol rt_task_suspend

rtai_wd: Unknown symbol rt_whoami

rtai_wd: Unknown symbol count2nano_cpuid

rtai_wd: Unknown symbol stop_rt_timer

rtai_wd: Unknown symbol rt_set_oneshot_mode

rtai_wd: Unknown symbol rt_get_time_cpuid

rtai_wd: Unknown symbol rt_get_base_linux_task

rtai_wd: Unknown symbol rt_task_resume

rtai_wd: Unknown symbol rt_set_periodic_mode

rtai_wd: Unknown symbol rt_task_init_cpuid

rtai_wd: Unknown symbol rt_task_wait_period

rtai_bits: Unknown symbol wake_up_srq

rtai_bits: Unknown symbol rt_get_time

rtai_bits: Unknown symbol rt_register

rtai_bits: Unknown symbol rtheap_alloc

rtai_bits: Unknown symbol rt_drg_on_adr

rtai_bits: Unknown symbol rt_smp_current

rtai_bits: Unknown symbol rtheap_free

rtai_bits: Unknown symbol rt_smp_linux_task

rtai_bits: Unknown symbol rt_get_adr

rtai_bits: Unknown symbol hal_pended

rtai_bits: Unknown symbol set_rt_fun_entries

rtai_bits: Unknown symbol rtai_global_heap

rtai_bits: Unknown symbol reset_rt_fun_entries

rtai_bits: Unknown symbol rt_schedule

calibrate_rt: Unknown symbol rt_request_srq

calibrate_rt: Unknown symbol nano2count

calibrate_rt: Unknown symbol rt_get_time

calibrate_rt: Unknown symbol rt_task_make_periodic

calibrate_rt: Unknown symbol rt_pend_linux_irq

calibrate_rt: Unknown symbol start_rt_timer

calibrate_rt: Unknown symbol rtai_tunables

calibrate_rt: Unknown symbol rt_assign_irq_to_cpu

calibrate_rt: Unknown symbol rt_task_delete

calibrate_rt: Unknown symbol rt_task_suspend

calibrate_rt: Unknown symbol rtf_put

calibrate_rt: Unknown symbol stop_rt_timer

calibrate_rt: Unknown symbol rt_free_srq

calibrate_rt: Unknown symbol rtf_destroy

calibrate_rt: Unknown symbol rt_times

calibrate_rt: Unknown symbol rt_set_oneshot_mode

calibrate_rt: Unknown symbol rt_free_timer

calibrate_rt: Unknown symbol rt_request_irq

calibrate_rt: Unknown symbol rtf_create

calibrate_rt: Unknown symbol rt_release_irq

calibrate_rt: Unknown symbol rtai_calibrate_8254

calibrate_rt: Unknown symbol count2nano

calibrate_rt: Unknown symbol rt_task_init_cpuid

calibrate_rt: Unknown symbol rt_request_timer

calibrate_rt: Unknown symbol rt_reset_irq_to_sym_mode

calibrate_rt: Unknown symbol rt_set_irq_cookie

calibrate_rt: Unknown symbol rt_task_wait_period

rtai_fifos: Unknown symbol rt_request_srq

rtai_fifos: Unknown symbol rtai_proc_root

rtai_fifos: Unknown symbol rt_pend_linux_srq

rtai_fifos: Unknown symbol rt_free_srq

rtai_fifos: Unknown symbol rt_get_base_linux_task

rtai_hal: Unknown symbol ipipe_irq_handler

rtai_hal: Unknown symbol __ipipe_tick_regs

rtai_hal: Unknown symbol ret_from_intr

rtai_hal: Unknown symbol idt_table

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rtai_linux_context

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rt_request_srq

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rtai_domain

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rtai_proc_root

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rt_pend_linux_irq

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rtai_lxrt_dispatcher

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rtai_tunables

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rt_release_rtc

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rt_assign_irq_to_cpu

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rt_printk

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rt_smp_times

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rt_pend_linux_srq

rtai_up: Unknown symbol context_switch

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rtai_set_linux_task_priority

rtai_up: Unknown symbol hal_pended

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rt_free_srq

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rtai_critical_exit

rtai_up: Unknown symbol sys_call_table

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rt_times

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rt_request_rtc

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rt_free_timer

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rt_request_irq

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rtai_realtime_irq

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rtai_catch_event

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rt_release_irq

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rtai_critical_enter

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rt_scheduling

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rt_request_timer

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rt_reset_irq_to_sym_mode

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rt_set_trap_handler

rtai_lxrt: Unknown symbol rtai_linux_context

rtai_lxrt: Unknown symbol rt_request_srq

rtai_lxrt: Unknown symbol rtai_domain

rtai_lxrt: Unknown symbol rtai_proc_root

rtai_lxrt: Unknown symbol rt_pend_linux_irq

rtai_lxrt: Unknown symbol rtai_lxrt_dispatcher

rtai_lxrt: Unknown symbol rtai_tunables

rtai_lxrt: Unknown symbol rt_release_rtc

rtai_lxrt: Unknown symbol rt_assign_irq_to_cpu

rtai_lxrt: Unknown symbol rt_printk

rtai_lxrt: Unknown symbol rt_smp_times

rtai_lxrt: Unknown symbol rt_pend_linux_srq

rtai_lxrt: Unknown symbol context_switch

rtai_lxrt: Unknown symbol rtai_set_linux_task_priority

rtai_lxrt: Unknown symbol hal_pended

rtai_lxrt: Unknown symbol rt_free_srq

rtai_lxrt: Unknown symbol rtai_critical_exit

rtai_lxrt: Unknown symbol sys_call_table

rtai_lxrt: Unknown symbol rt_times

rtai_lxrt: Unknown symbol rt_request_rtc

rtai_lxrt: Unknown symbol rt_free_timer

rtai_lxrt: Unknown symbol rt_request_irq

rtai_lxrt: Unknown symbol rtai_realtime_irq

rtai_lxrt: Unknown symbol rtai_catch_event

rtai_lxrt: Unknown symbol rt_release_irq

rtai_lxrt: Unknown symbol rtai_critical_enter

rtai_lxrt: Unknown symbol rt_scheduling

rtai_lxrt: Unknown symbol rt_request_timer

rtai_lxrt: Unknown symbol rt_reset_irq_to_sym_mode

rtai_lxrt: Unknown symbol rt_set_trap_handler

rtai_mbx: Unknown symbol rt_typed_sem_init

rtai_mbx: Unknown symbol wake_up_srq

rtai_mbx: Unknown symbol rt_get_time

rtai_mbx: Unknown symbol rt_register

rtai_mbx: Unknown symbol rtheap_alloc

rtai_mbx: Unknown symbol rt_smp_current

rtai_mbx: Unknown symbol rtheap_free

rtai_mbx: Unknown symbol rt_smp_linux_task

rtai_mbx: Unknown symbol rt_task_delete

rtai_mbx: Unknown symbol rt_smp_time_h

rtai_mbx: Unknown symbol rt_sem_wait_until

rtai_mbx: Unknown symbol rt_drg_on_adr_cnt

rtai_mbx: Unknown symbol hal_pended

rtai_mbx: Unknown symbol rt_sem_signal

rtai_mbx: Unknown symbol set_rt_fun_entries

rtai_mbx: Unknown symbol rtai_global_heap

rtai_mbx: Unknown symbol rt_get_adr_cnt

rtai_mbx: Unknown symbol reset_rt_fun_entries

rtai_mbx: Unknown symbol rt_sem_delete

rtai_mbx: Unknown symbol rt_schedule

rtai_mbx: Unknown symbol rt_sem_wait

rtai_mq: Unknown symbol rt_cond_signal

rtai_mq: Unknown symbol rt_typed_sem_init

rtai_mq: Unknown symbol nano2count

rtai_mq: Unknown symbol rtheap_alloc

rtai_mq: Unknown symbol rtai_proc_root

rtai_mq: Unknown symbol rt_smp_current

rtai_mq: Unknown symbol rtheap_free

rtai_mq: Unknown symbol rt_cond_wait_until

rtai_mq: Unknown symbol rt_cond_wait

rtai_mq: Unknown symbol rt_sem_signal

rtai_mq: Unknown symbol set_rt_fun_entries

rtai_mq: Unknown symbol rtai_global_heap

rtai_mq: Unknown symbol reset_rt_fun_entries

rtai_mq: Unknown symbol rt_sem_delete

rtai_mq: Unknown symbol rt_sem_wait

rtai_msg: Unknown symbol rt_kthread_init

rtai_msg: Unknown symbol wake_up_srq

rtai_msg: Unknown symbol rt_get_time

rtai_msg: Unknown symbol rtheap_alloc

rtai_msg: Unknown symbol rt_smp_current

rtai_msg: Unknown symbol rtheap_free

rtai_msg: Unknown symbol rt_smp_linux_task

rtai_msg: Unknown symbol rt_task_delete

rtai_msg: Unknown symbol rt_task_suspend

rtai_msg: Unknown symbol rt_smp_time_h

rtai_msg: Unknown symbol rt_get_adr

rtai_msg: Unknown symbol hal_pended

rtai_msg: Unknown symbol set_rt_fun_entries

rtai_msg: Unknown symbol rtai_global_heap

rtai_msg: Unknown symbol rt_task_resume

rtai_msg: Unknown symbol reset_rt_fun_entries

rtai_msg: Unknown symbol rt_schedule

rtai_netrpc: Unknown symbol rt_typed_sem_init

rtai_netrpc: Unknown symbol rt_request_srq

rtai_netrpc: Unknown symbol nano2count

rtai_netrpc: Unknown symbol wake_up_srq

rtai_netrpc: Unknown symbol rt_smp_current

rtai_netrpc: Unknown symbol rt_fun_lxrt

rtai_netrpc: Unknown symbol clr_rtext

rtai_netrpc: Unknown symbol set_rtext

rtai_netrpc: Unknown symbol rt_smp_linux_task

rtai_netrpc: Unknown symbol _rt_mbx_receive

rtai_netrpc: Unknown symbol rt_task_delete

rtai_netrpc: Unknown symbol rt_task_suspend

rtai_netrpc: Unknown symbol rt_pend_linux_srq

rtai_netrpc: Unknown symbol get_min_tasks_cpuid

rtai_netrpc: Unknown symbol rt_schedule_soft

rtai_netrpc: Unknown symbol rtai_set_linux_task_priority

rtai_netrpc: Unknown symbol hal_pended

rtai_netrpc: Unknown symbol rt_free_srq

rtai_netrpc: Unknown symbol rt_sem_signal

rtai_netrpc: Unknown symbol set_rt_fun_entries

rtai_netrpc: Unknown symbol rt_sem_wait_if

rtai_netrpc: Unknown symbol rt_task_init

rtai_netrpc: Unknown symbol rt_task_resume

rtai_netrpc: Unknown symbol reset_rt_fun_entries

rtai_netrpc: Unknown symbol rt_sem_delete

rtai_netrpc: Unknown symbol rt_schedule

rtai_netrpc: Unknown symbol rt_sem_wait

rtai_sem: Unknown symbol wake_up_srq

rtai_sem: Unknown symbol rt_get_time

rtai_sem: Unknown symbol rt_register

rtai_sem: Unknown symbol rtheap_alloc

rtai_sem: Unknown symbol rt_smp_current

rtai_sem: Unknown symbol rtheap_free

rtai_sem: Unknown symbol rtai_tunables

rtai_sem: Unknown symbol rt_smp_linux_task

rtai_sem: Unknown symbol rt_task_delete

rtai_sem: Unknown symbol rt_smp_time_h

rtai_sem: Unknown symbol rt_drg_on_adr_cnt

rtai_sem: Unknown symbol hal_pended

rtai_sem: Unknown symbol set_rt_fun_entries

rtai_sem: Unknown symbol rtai_global_heap

rtai_sem: Unknown symbol rt_get_adr_cnt

rtai_sem: Unknown symbol reset_rt_fun_entries

rtai_sem: Unknown symbol rt_schedule

rtai_shm: Unknown symbol rt_register

rtai_shm: Unknown symbol rt_get_registry_slot

rtai_shm: Unknown symbol rtheap_alloc

rtai_shm: Unknown symbol rt_smp_current

rtai_shm: Unknown symbol rtheap_free

rtai_shm: Unknown symbol rt_smp_linux_task

rtai_shm: Unknown symbol rt_printk

rtai_shm: Unknown symbol rt_get_name

rtai_shm: Unknown symbol rt_get_adr

rtai_shm: Unknown symbol rtheap_init

rtai_shm: Unknown symbol set_rt_fun_entries

rtai_shm: Unknown symbol rtai_global_heap

rtai_shm: Unknown symbol rtai_global_heap_adr

rtai_shm: Unknown symbol rt_get_adr_cnt

rtai_shm: Unknown symbol rt_get_type

rtai_shm: Unknown symbol reset_rt_fun_entries

rtai_shm: Unknown symbol rt_drg_on_name_cnt

rtai_shm: Unknown symbol rtai_global_heap_size

rtai_shm: Unknown symbol max_slots

rtai_signal: Unknown symbol reset_rt_fun_ext_index

rtai_signal: Unknown symbol wake_up_srq

rtai_signal: Unknown symbol rtheap_alloc

rtai_signal: Unknown symbol rt_smp_current

rtai_signal: Unknown symbol rt_smp_linux_task

rtai_signal: Unknown symbol rt_task_suspend

rtai_signal: Unknown symbol set_rt_fun_ext_index

rtai_signal: Unknown symbol hal_pended

rtai_signal: Unknown symbol rtai_global_heap

rtai_signal: Unknown symbol rt_task_resume

rtai_signal: Unknown symbol rt_task_init_cpuid

rtai_signal: Unknown symbol rt_schedule

rtai_tasklets: Unknown symbol wake_up_srq

rtai_tasklets: Unknown symbol rtheap_alloc

rtai_tasklets: Unknown symbol rtheap_free

rtai_tasklets: Unknown symbol rt_sleep_until

rtai_tasklets: Unknown symbol rt_sched_type

rtai_tasklets: Unknown symbol rtai_tunables

rtai_tasklets: Unknown symbol rt_smp_linux_task

rtai_tasklets: Unknown symbol rt_task_delete

rtai_tasklets: Unknown symbol hal_pended

rtai_tasklets: Unknown symbol rtai_global_heap

rtai_tasklets: Unknown symbol rt_task_init

rtai_tasklets: Unknown symbol rt_get_base_linux_task

rtai_tasklets: Unknown symbol rt_task_resume

rtai_tasklets: Unknown symbol rt_schedule

rtai_tbx: Unknown symbol rt_typed_sem_init

rtai_tbx: Unknown symbol rt_get_time

rtai_tbx: Unknown symbol rt_register

rtai_tbx: Unknown symbol rtheap_alloc

rtai_tbx: Unknown symbol rtheap_free

rtai_tbx: Unknown symbol rt_sem_wait_until

rtai_tbx: Unknown symbol rt_drg_on_adr_cnt

rtai_tbx: Unknown symbol rt_sem_wait_barrier

rtai_tbx: Unknown symbol rt_sem_signal

rtai_tbx: Unknown symbol set_rt_fun_entries

rtai_tbx: Unknown symbol rtai_global_heap

rtai_tbx: Unknown symbol rt_sem_wait_if

rtai_tbx: Unknown symbol rt_get_adr_cnt

rtai_tbx: Unknown symbol reset_rt_fun_entries

rtai_tbx: Unknown symbol rt_sem_delete

rtai_tbx: Unknown symbol rt_sem_wait

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rtai_linux_context

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rt_request_srq

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rtai_domain

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rtai_proc_root

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rt_pend_linux_irq

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rtai_lxrt_dispatcher

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rtai_tunables

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rt_release_rtc

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rt_assign_irq_to_cpu

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rt_printk

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rt_smp_times

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rt_pend_linux_srq

rtai_up: Unknown symbol context_switch

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rtai_set_linux_task_priority

rtai_up: Unknown symbol hal_pended

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rt_free_srq

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rtai_critical_exit

rtai_up: Unknown symbol sys_call_table

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rt_times

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rt_request_rtc

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rt_free_timer

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rt_request_irq

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rtai_realtime_irq

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rtai_catch_event

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rt_release_irq

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rtai_critical_enter

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rt_scheduling

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rt_request_timer

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rt_reset_irq_to_sym_mode

rtai_up: Unknown symbol rt_set_trap_handler

rtai_wd: Unknown symbol nano2count

rtai_wd: Unknown symbol rt_deregister_watchdog

rtai_wd: Unknown symbol rt_register_watchdog

rtai_wd: Unknown symbol start_rt_apic_timers

rtai_wd: Unknown symbol rt_busy_sleep

rtai_wd: Unknown symbol rtai_proc_root

rtai_wd: Unknown symbol rt_task_make_periodic

rtai_wd: Unknown symbol start_rt_timer

rtai_wd: Unknown symbol rt_sched_type

rtai_wd: Unknown symbol nano2count_cpuid

rtai_wd: Unknown symbol rt_printk

rtai_wd: Unknown symbol rt_task_delete

rtai_wd: Unknown symbol rt_task_suspend

rtai_wd: Unknown symbol rt_whoami

rtai_wd: Unknown symbol count2nano_cpuid

rtai_wd: Unknown symbol stop_rt_timer

rtai_wd: Unknown symbol rt_set_oneshot_mode

rtai_wd: Unknown symbol rt_get_time_cpuid

rtai_wd: Unknown symbol rt_get_base_linux_task

rtai_wd: Unknown symbol rt_task_resume

rtai_wd: Unknown symbol rt_set_periodic_mode

rtai_wd: Unknown symbol rt_task_init_cpuid

rtai_wd: Unknown symbol rt_task_wait_period

rtai_hal: Unknown symbol ipipe_irq_handler

rtai_hal: Unknown symbol __ipipe_tick_regs

rtai_hal: Unknown symbol ret_from_intr

rtai_hal: Unknown symbol idt_table

rtai_hal: Unknown symbol ipipe_irq_handler

rtai_hal: Unknown symbol __ipipe_tick_regs

rtai_hal: Unknown symbol ret_from_intr

rtai_hal: Unknown symbol idt_table
```

To me this looks like some module it needs has not been loaded - but I have no idea which module. In some guides I've found (for older versions of RTAI) a rtai module is mentioned - but I've search high and low for any module with that name which I have not already tried to load but came up blank.

Also: trying to compile rtai-3.3 with any 2.6.16 kernel does not seem to work for me - compilation errors in some module occurs, so I've decided to stick with the 2.6.15 kernel. To which drivers for the serial card I need to use are available as well...

Thanks in advance.Last edited by elestedt on Thu Jun 08, 2006 11:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## elestedt

Finally got it working. But probably only through dumb luck. I probably did something different - dunno what though :/

----------

